# Furbearer licence



## Upland Blue (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello all i am an avid upland game hunter and everyone who knows me knows i will fish at the drop of a hat and been known to push over a hat rack or 3. The guys who have become my outdoor team have decided to start trapping, so i am now taking the online course. I grew up rurally in Idaho and have trapped gofers muskrats and farm pests but it has been 25 years. We are a determined group and have been checking sign while we upland game hunt. Im not asking for a favorite spot but i am asking for any information you might want to share with a few new folks to the sport and a rusty old timer trying to keep people off TV 
Good luck all
Blue


----------

